# MacBook Pro will not boot



## Jaybird5426 (Feb 22, 2011)

Everything was running fine and all of a sudden my computer quit responding. Now, the apple logo has been up and thing spinning for 10 + minutes and it's not getting anywhere. What can I do?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Will it boot in Safe Mode? (hold shift key down as it boots)

If that doesn't work we have the option of booting into single user mode or booting of your installation DVD and running disk utility. Try Safe mode first though.


----------



## Jaybird5426 (Feb 22, 2011)

Booted from startup disk, verify and then tried to repair disk. After an hour and a half, it said disk hd could not be repaired... I dont own an external hd or I would backup and restore... Any suggestions?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Sounds like your drive is shot. I had the same thing happen to me a couple of months ago.


----------



## annieee (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you have the original installer discs that came with the computer? If so then try booting the computer from that installer DVD.


----------

